# Lingerie thats not!



## rollhandler (Jun 9, 2008)

For as long as I've been a sexually active male with SSBBW partners I've always found that the rule of leaving a little something to the imagination is more erotic and sensual than full nudity. This is NOT to say that looking at naked stretchmarks and cellulite on a fat ass or set of saddlebag thighs or a saggy belly apron isn't sexy, but the topic here is lingerie that isn't.
That being said, let me define what I mean. For myself, and probably many others, seeing a super sized woman wearing a short denim skirt or snug denim jeans is more erotic than a see-through teddy. The same applies with the too snug t-shirt that rides up showing belly and rolls. My woman can get an instant reaction with boy cut panties better than if she wore something sheer out of some sex magazine designed to be revealing, such as a teddy or babydoll negligee, and for downright raunch, the snuggy t-shirt riding up and her panties are factory cut narrow at the crotch and her kittie is poking out on both sides (not a cameltoe this simply happens because her parts are merely fatter than can be contained) or her belly is visible through the legholes of her granny panties I lose complete control. So how about it guys and ladies, What do you like your sexy woman to wear, and how, that gets your motor humming that isn't lingerie, but does more for you. And, ladies what do YOU wear, and how, that isn't lingerie that gets your mans attention faster than any teddy. This can range from sensual to raunch and any visual aides would be appreciated. Also ladies if you know of anything along this same thread that you would like to see us guys in don't be afraid to let us know. Who knows maybe you will get lucky and the guys will pony up a hot snapshot or two.


----------



## Haunted (Jun 9, 2008)

Damnit Man Get out of my head, Who Needs Expensive Lingerie, Misty Has these Eeyore pajamas that are about 3 sizes to small she loves to wear them and it blows my mind when ever she walks in the room wearing them :wubu::bounce:


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 9, 2008)

hmmm what do i wear?

i have this corset set thats about 2 sizes to small for me.
it takes me like 10 mins to just get the matching undies on...
not counting how long it takes me to actually do all the little hooks...

takes an unexperienced person longer... which can be exciting. 

i dont think i own anything sheer... oh wait- i have a black and red babydoll set that opens in the front, and clasps at the breasts. the lace cups cover it all and i like how the thong sits on my fat lower belly.

an recently i have been getting more compliments on my tshirts from other FAs that ride up due to the hot water i use to wash them, causing them to shrink and ride up.most of the time i wear one of those undershirts, ro help cope with that issue. i do wear the booty shorts but not like in public.

want a great reaction from a FA? just slide your hand up your skirt while your wearing thigh highs and explain they are thigh highs, but...well... they sit on your upper knees because you have fat thighs all while tugging them up a bit.

and also when i popped the seems on my bikini awhile ago. someone was really into that, and i was too! i bought it small because im a pear and tend to always tie things tight anyways.

what i dont like on other women is like the red lingerie thats all lace and sheer and looks like its from the 80s.

but i have heard of this odd thing that happens... how most FAs really like tight clothing vs no clothing.


----------



## vermillion (Jun 10, 2008)

i sleep in too tight bikini panties that roll under my belly almost immediately after i put them on...along with those stretch, simple, one colored spaghetti strap shirts from Lane Bryant.
it seems to be pretty popular


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 10, 2008)

vermillion said:


> i sleep in too tight bikini panties that roll under my belly almost immediately after i put them on...along with those stretch, simple, one colored spaghetti strap shirts from Lane Bryant.
> it seems to be pretty popular



nom om om om

:eat2:

hehe nice to know someone else wears their panties the same.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Jun 11, 2008)

Simple for me, really. My hubby likes me in just about anything, but it seems to drive him crazy when I'm sporting a bra that's a little too tight. You know.. the ones that push your breasts up higher and can't really contain them. He goes ga-ga. 
I have a pic if it helps :wubu: 

View attachment l_4328a7f5a839aa34c2647c0d9077ccd0.jpg


----------



## HollyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

i tend to wear boy shorts and a tank. or if i'm sleeping WITH someone, i tend to wear nothing at all. but honestly. 1/2 the fun is in the taking off right?!


----------



## KaliCurves (Jun 11, 2008)

I love my Eeyore pajamas but Haunted says I could make a trash bag look sexy, so many thats what I will wear to bed next time!


----------



## Lostman (Jun 12, 2008)

rollhandler said:


> For as long as I've been a sexually active male with SSBBW partners I've always found that the rule of leaving a little something to the imagination is more erotic and sensual than full nudity. This is NOT to say that looking at naked stretchmarks and cellulite on a fat ass or set of saddlebag thighs or a saggy belly apron isn't sexy, but the topic here is lingerie that isn't.



+1. My girlfriend doesn't seem to understand that more can be... more when it comes to clothing. Tightness preferred.


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 18, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Damnit Man Get out of my head, Who Needs Expensive Lingerie, Misty Has these Eeyore pajamas that are about 3 sizes to small she loves to wear them and it blows my mind when ever she walks in the room wearing them :wubu::bounce:



Ok so describe the Eeyore in question. Full length, shirt and pant set, or hide-a-butt T-shirt model. Details man details. I have a mental picture to form.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 18, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> i tend to wear boy shorts and a tank. or if i'm sleeping WITH someone, i tend to wear nothing at all. but honestly. 1/2 the fun is in the taking off right?!



BOY SHORTS? (puts eyes back in head) OOOOOOH! LA! LA! I adore the boy cut on a woman.
Rollhandler


----------



## HollyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

and they are sooo comfortable!!! thats why i like them!


----------



## Haunted (Jun 18, 2008)

rollhandler said:


> Ok so describe the Eeyore in question. Full length, shirt and pant set, or hide-a-butt T-shirt model. Details man details. I have a mental picture to form.
> Rollhandler



I'll do you one better here's a Pic of the Eeyore jammies Now of course this pick is a year or two old she's about 50 to 75 lbs heavier now so Eeyore is fighting a losing battle these days but they look incredible on her 

View attachment p_0026.jpg


----------



## psychodemential (Jun 19, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> nom om om om
> 
> :eat2:
> 
> hehe nice to know someone else wears their panties the same.



YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 19, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I'll do you one better here's a Pic of the Eeyore jammies Now of course this pick is a year or two old she's about 50 to 75 lbs heavier now so Eeyore is fighting a losing battle these days but they look incredible on her



I love lingerie on a woman, but there is just something about jammies that stirs me up! Thanks Huanted, for sharing a wonderful pic of Kali. Can only imagine the now pic of her in those.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 19, 2008)

psychodemential said:


> YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.



am i?

sorry...


----------



## Haunted (Jun 21, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> I love lingerie on a woman, but there is just something about jammies that stirs me up! Thanks Huanted, for sharing a wonderful pic of Kali. Can only imagine the now pic of her in those.



Well The after was taken 2 days ago The shirt gave up the ghost long ago 

View attachment Jammies.jpg


----------



## psychodemential (Jun 22, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> am i?
> 
> sorry...



Hahaha. jp. Doesn't matter really, I just couldn't think of anything better to say at the time. 
But since I'm already typing this... it's "om nom nom nom".

OH! Back on topic:
I found out only recently that some of my shirts make EXCELLENT... erm... "lingerie" material for my girlfriend. A lot cheaper than running out and buying things that are too small, too. Besides... as far as I'm concerned, there are few things hotter in this world than a girl sporting Nine Inch Nails on a shirt that barely reaches her belly button.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 23, 2008)

nothing sexier than slightly tight sweats stretched over a belly and a t shirt ^_^


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jun 23, 2008)

rollhandler said:


> For as long as I've been a sexually active male with SSBBW partners I've always found that the rule of leaving a little something to the imagination is more erotic and sensual than full nudity. This is NOT to say that looking at naked stretchmarks and cellulite on a fat ass or set of saddlebag thighs or a saggy belly apron isn't sexy, but the topic here is lingerie that isn't.
> That being said, let me define what I mean. For myself, and probably many others, seeing a super sized woman wearing a short denim skirt or snug denim jeans is more erotic than a see-through teddy. The same applies with the too snug t-shirt that rides up showing belly and rolls. My woman can get an instant reaction with boy cut panties better than if she wore something sheer out of some sex magazine designed to be revealing, such as a teddy or babydoll negligee, and for downright raunch, the snuggy t-shirt riding up and her panties are factory cut narrow at the crotch and her kittie is poking out on both sides (not a cameltoe this simply happens because her parts are merely fatter than can be contained) or her belly is visible through the legholes of her granny panties I lose complete control. So how about it guys and ladies, What do you like your sexy woman to wear, and how, that gets your motor humming that isn't lingerie, but does more for you. And, ladies what do YOU wear, and how, that isn't lingerie that gets your mans attention faster than any teddy. This can range from sensual to raunch and any visual aides would be appreciated. Also ladies if you know of anything along this same thread that you would like to see us guys in don't be afraid to let us know. Who knows maybe you will get lucky and the guys will pony up a hot snapshot or two.



Dammit...I wish my husband found me as sexy when I wear stuff like that. I hear nary a comment from him, even when I'm walking around in stretch lace hot shorts. 

But for me, usually I feel sexiest when I'm wearing snug jeans that kind of ride up my asscrack a bit and really hug the hips. But what I find REALLY makes me feel sexy is what undies I'm wearing. If I'm wearing grannies, I feel like crap. But lacy stuff, string bikini's, that kind of thing, I feel like I'm all that lol. 

What I wear to bed is usually a t-shirt...ONLY. One that's just long enough that my tummy flap and the bottom of my ass are visible.


----------



## outsidein (Jun 25, 2008)

OVERALLS OVERALLS OVERALLS. There's nothing sexier than a Big Beautiful Woman in OVERALLS. Well, maybe a jumper or some cutie khaki short-alls... oooo... I remember the pic LargenLovely posted posted titled "I can't belive I ate the whole thing" or something similar. All the pizza and talk about waiting for her parents to leave so she could stuff her face. She was wearing overalls in that pic, khaki ones. I wonder if they still fit. mmmm. IMHO that could have been the sexiest moment on this board.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5128&highlight=overalls


----------



## Tad (Jun 26, 2008)

Not quite the same thing, but I just remembered this....

Years ago, either my fiancee or my wife (I forget if this was the summer before we got married or the summer after) and I went to visit an aunt of mine who still lives in my grandparents old farm house, several hours from where we lived at the time. It was a hot summer weekend, and part way there I mentioned how great it would be to jump into the river for a swim once we got there. Which led to us realizing she had not packed her swimsuit.

There was not much in the way of shopping between us and my aunts, but we did pull off the highway in the largest town we were going to hit, and did some quick shopping. She was too big for a size large suit, and most stores didn't carry larger than that at the time, certainly not the k-mart or whatever it was that we stopped at. She ended up getting a solid black sports bra and a pair of shorts (might have been men's trunks in an XL, might have been athletic shorts with lining, I don't remember now). Anyway, it was as close as I've ever gotten her to wearing a bikini, and she looked incredibly sexy in it that weekend.


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 30, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> and they are sooo comfortable!!! thats why i like them!



AND they look good wadded up at the foot of the bed on the floor as well, which is inevetibly where they end up minutes after her putting them on and showing them to me!
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Jun 30, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I'll do you one better here's a Pic of the Eeyore jammies Now of course this pick is a year or two old she's about 50 to 75 lbs heavier now so Eeyore is fighting a losing battle these days but they look incredible on her



With that cheesecake and that figure its no wonder the jammies are losing. Yea team! Go team. ya got a sexy woman with a gorgeous figure I fully understand the Eeyore syndrome. Thanks for sharing, may Eeyore go down HARD, and fast!
Rollhandler


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jun 30, 2008)

rollhandler said:


> With that cheesecake and that figure its no wonder the jammies are losing. Yea team! Go team. ya got a sexy woman with a gorgeous figure I fully understand the Eeyore syndrome. Thanks for sharing, may Eeyore go down HARD, and fast!
> Rollhandler



*snicker* you said "hard and fast"....


----------



## KaliCurves (Jun 30, 2008)

HEHEHE My Fav!:wubu:


OneHauteMama said:


> *snicker* you said "hard and fast"....


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jun 30, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> HEHEHE My Fav!:wubu:



Let's not go there...you'd be opening up a can of worms! LOL :batting:


----------



## KaliCurves (Jun 30, 2008)

LOL Nope he is LOTS bigger then a worm! ROFL


Ooops did i just go there? LOLOLOL




OneHauteMama said:


> Let's not go there...you'd be opening up a can of worms! LOL :batting:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jun 30, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> LOL Nope he is LOTS bigger then a worm! ROFL
> 
> 
> Ooops did i just go there? LOLOLOL



*AHEM* You did....and so's my man's... *whew*


----------



## Haunted (Jul 3, 2008)

rollhandler said:


> With that cheesecake and that figure its no wonder the jammies are losing. Yea team! Go team. ya got a sexy woman with a gorgeous figure I fully understand the Eeyore syndrome. Thanks for sharing, may Eeyore go down HARD, and fast!
> Rollhandler



OMG the eeyore Shirt Made an appearance Last night :smitten::wubu::smitten:
She knows exactly how to get me going lol Damn she's sexy 

View attachment Eeyorecrop.jpg


View attachment Eeyorecrop1.jpg


View attachment Eeyorecrop2.jpg


----------



## KaliCurves (Jul 3, 2008)

You screen capped me? OMG! See if I flirt with you on cam again! :doh:


Haunted said:


> OMG the eeyore Shirt Made an appearance Last night :smitten::wubu::smitten:
> She knows exactly how to get me going lol Damn she's sexy


----------



## Haunted (Jul 3, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> You screen capped me? OMG! See if I flirt with you on cam again! :doh:



:blush:Sorry I couldn't resist Eeyore made me do it !!!!:blush:


----------



## KaliCurves (Jul 3, 2008)

EVIL!!! Well then I will torch Eeyore at the next bon fire! 


Haunted said:


> :blush:Sorry I couldn't resist Eeyore made me do it !!!!:blush:


----------



## Haunted (Jul 3, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> EVIL!!! Well then I will torch Eeyore at the next bon fire!



Nooooooooooooooo take me instead *must save Eeyore*


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

vermillion said:


> i sleep in too tight bikini panties that roll under my belly almost immediately after i put them on...along with those stretch, simple, one colored spaghetti strap shirts from Lane Bryant.
> it seems to be pretty popular



Ha, I do the same thing.  A pair of simple cotton panties can go a long way.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the mental pictures so colorfully defined. I'm glad the topic is being enjoyed. Once I no longer have to go to the library to access the net I will be a bit more active here as well as across the boards. With women this sexy you couldn't keep me away with a prod and a shock collar.
Rollhandler


----------



## Haunted (Aug 12, 2008)

rollhandler said:


> Thank you all for the mental pictures so colorfully defined. I'm glad the topic is being enjoyed. Once I no longer have to go to the library to access the net I will be a bit more active here as well as across the boards. With women this sexy you couldn't keep me away with a prod and a shock collar.
> Rollhandler



I'v been wondering where you've been i've been looking forward to some chats about these topics and you just disappeared sorry to hear you have to access at the library please give me a shout once your back online


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 16, 2008)

Haunted said:


> I'v been wondering where you've been i've been looking forward to some chats about these topics and you just disappeared sorry to hear you have to access at the library please give me a shout once your back online



That is one thing I WILL certainly do. I should have known as soon as I got active on a site and started a thread that something like that would happen. Life can be such a "prick-tease" sometimes. Anyway, I should have less restricted and more private access next month or shortly thereafter.
Thanks for the shoutout. 
Rollhandler


----------

